

IP over Burrito Carriers - josephwegner
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-lohsen-ip-burrito-00

======
JadeNB
We already have IO
([http://www.haskell.org/onlinereport/io-13.html](http://www.haskell.org/onlinereport/io-13.html))
in a burrito ([http://byorgey.wordpress.com/2009/01/12/abstraction-
intuitio...](http://byorgey.wordpress.com/2009/01/12/abstraction-intuition-
and-the-monad-tutorial-fallacy) ); now we're putting IP there, too?

------
nerdshark
"One must be wary of disreputable IP over Burrito service providers as packet
corruption and bad data handling can result in damage to the receiving unit
and may result in an extremely messy packet rejection."

Ain't that the truth.

